# Does your poodle talk?



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Yes! Mine has such a range of vocalisations ... the whisper bark, the "omigod there's a cat outside!" bark, the "what the hell it that" bark, the "my ball is stuck under the sofa bark", the Scooby Doo bark, and then we get a whole other set of whines and mutters and grumbles.

And he definitely has a naughty two-year-old talking-back bark!


----------



## northerndancer (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes, lots of different barks and first thing in the morning when she comes out of her crate there is usually a noise that is not a bark, not a whimper, kind of a doggy version of woo hoo, lets go.


----------



## Littleknitwit (Jul 19, 2010)

EXACTLY northerndancer! 

The noise she makes is like a human is pretending to talk as a dog... woof woof woof, woof woof...rrrrr---oooorrrr rrrr hahahahah

it is hilarious. I need to get her on video.


----------



## 2719 (Feb 8, 2011)

Mine talk too. Marlisse will be lying on her bed and suddenly will peep a small bark. She is definitely saying...yoohoo..I'm over here...come give me some lovin.

Teddy howl talks. He won first prize for tricks at are local pet show by saying I love you in howl talking. Everyone knew what he was saying.


----------



## Jessie's Mom (Mar 23, 2010)

yep, jessie "talks" too. there are all these different types of grumbling (hey, say hello to me first), growling (it's raining, don't bother me to go outside)(not aggressive), muttering (i don't want to lie down while you are eating something that smells so good), barking (over here, i need help getting my toy/bone). the funniest is when she barks for something she wants and i tell her "no barking, inside voice" and she barks MUCH lower...lol


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

Llama is a major talker! when Vlada is not in the mood to play with her, Llama would start a whole monologue... her range is just amazing. Vlada, on the other hand, makes a more limited set of sounds.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Poodles talk and if anyone tells you othewise they have never owned one. My last poodle Clara had a full 'vocabulary'. She used to scold my whippet when he was bad with a certain bark, say hello to a long lost friend with a whole litany of vocalizations that sounded like "Hello! Where I you been? I've missed you and it is so nice to see you." ourr, ror, roro, grrr, yip rumble, etcetera. It was very cute.

My new puppy, 4 months old, in the last week has started vocalizing in different ways. Just yesterday she stood at the back door, looked at me and said, "roof" in a low rumbly way. I knew immediately she wanted to go out. I was very proud of her. 

A few days ago she looked at me with her expressive eyes and started making little noises that were not barks at all, but like she was trying to tell me something.

Honestly, poodles do talk.


----------



## kris6332 (May 14, 2011)

I love all these stories. Honestly, they sound like people.


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

When Polo talks, it sounds like the saddest song in the world! I don't know if that is just how he sounds, but if you didn't know he was asking you for bacon, you would think we abuse him the way he sounds so sad. He's a very happy, mellow dog, but his talking sounds like it's the end of the world and he's crying for everyone. 

We always joke that when he starts talking, if no one listens he will cry crocodile tears.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Tate talks back. I'll tell him to hush his mouth and he will humble grumble grumble at me and I tell him to quit talking back and he stops. What a brat! Lol


----------



## Ownoodle (May 20, 2011)

*When did your poodles start barking & talking?*

Our 7 month S.poodle doesn't bark or talk. We have heard him bark a few times when playing with other puppies & once when he saw himself in the mirror (he quickly realized it was his own reflection & stopped barking). I was wondering if he was ever going to bark & or talk to us.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I seem to recall my last standard didn't bark much until she was about a year old. By two she was vocalizing/talking a lot. My current puppy is a lot more vocal than she was as a puppy. This can be a good or bad thing, depending on how you look at it. I actually want her to bark as a watch dog, so when she has barked out the window I have told her she was a good girl.


----------



## Panda (Jan 7, 2010)

Panda talks when he gets really excited, at flyball, as soon as I take his lead of he non stop talks till its his turn  Sounds so funny! Like he is trying to talk like a human hehe


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Lady does a nonstop commentary all day. Sometimes she'll just give a single bark for emphasis. She definately talks back and has a special bark when she brings the ball to be thrown. And she continues to bark until it is thrown....we're working on that, it can get pretty annoying!

My fave bark is when she is talking to herself outside, looking at a bird or something...it's hysterical!


----------



## dazydaizee (Nov 24, 2009)

Fresco was very vocal right from the start. Rather than the low, grumbly talking back others are graced with, I get "boofed" at full volume. If he's especially annoyed with me (like he's gotten overly excited and I make him SIT- the horrible mother that I am), he'll BOOF, BOOF, BOOF in my face as he sits. I give him another command, he complains the same way. I used to wonder what I was doing wrong (okay, he's doing what I ask, but he's yelling at me while he does it?), now I just accept that he's a complainer and I'll take a sitting barking dog over a defiant barking dog. 
He's got plenty of other sounds, too.. his scary dog bark when he's legitimately intimidated by something or someone (which can induce heart attacks when it's for no known reason in the middle of the night- yet he comes over and sits on top of me as if I'm going to protect him), he has his nearly silent "boof" and a sort of huff. He used to do this high pitched "ahhh-AH" with his yawning as a puppy, but it's evolved into this eerily human groan. He has a high pitched almost yap that's mainly for playing, a high pitched whine when he's really upset that he can't get to something (like the hamster that's woken up and decided to walk across the cage without hopping out to greet him), and then this ridiculously pathetic Ahhh-Ahhhh-Ahhhh-AHHHH if you hide from him or another dog gets too far ahead of him when he's trying to play. 
In addition to all his noises, he's got the greatest expressions.. His pathetic, sad eyes followed by his big, goofy smile. His intent stare into the mirror at the 'mirror dogs' or better yet, 'mirror rabbits' (he just can never seem to get to them!), his "I'm not looking at you" lean-back in a sit position when something really interesting but off-limits (like a ferret) or something slightly intimidating is right up to his face. And his full-fanged yet relaxed expression smile when he sees a visitor he really loves. And then there's that look when he seems like he's really listening and comprehending what I'm saying, whether I'm talking to him or not.

Just some of the many things I never expected from my Poodle. I probably would have gotten one long ago had I known what I was missing...


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

*Ownoodle*, be careful what you ask for! When we got Beau, he was six months old. For the first few weeks we had him, he was silent. We started to wonder if he even knew how to bark. Boy does he! Once he started, we kind of wished he would forget! He's not a yapper by any means, but he can and will bark for attention when he's out in the yard and wants to play, and we live in a tightly packed suburban neighborhood where barking dogs are not appreciated. I wag my finger at him and shake my head "no" while saying "No barking!" He usually looks at me for a second, then starts barking again. :aetsch:

Oh yes, before he barks, Beau almost always makes at least one of those signature poodle "sneezes." And he makes the cutest grumble when he curls up to sleep.

We sure love our boy. :smile:


----------



## Gorky (Jul 14, 2009)

Lichen has been very verbal from very early on. His second name is Birdie or Whistler since he always makes birdie sounds when yawning and excited.


----------



## fracturedcircle (Aug 19, 2010)

"which can induce heart attacks when it's for no known reason in the middle of the night"

yeah, tell me about it! Llama's bark when she hears (and I mean *she* hears) something in the hallway is also heart attack inducing.


----------



## Yola77 (Oct 21, 2020)

My Rudy says "i love you" too. When he sees me from far away you can here him saying mammammama. Its so funny and we adore him for it. Our other dog who is a mix- cavachi is a barker and has different barks but they don't sound like our poodle who definitely talks.


----------

